# tires for a 5er



## H2H1 (Dec 6, 2014)

As most of you know I traded my MH in on a new 40' 5er. I know that most RV builder put on the cheapest tires, that helps in there profit. I looked at mine and they are Master Track  made in China so I know they are cheap. The question I have is, should I go back to the ST tire or LT truck tire. I am looking at Michelin 235-80-16-E1. Does anyone have a view point on tires?


----------



## LEN (Dec 6, 2014)

On a trailer I always go up at least one load range on what ever tire brand. Just adds a little safety at very little cost.

LEN


----------



## Steve H (Dec 7, 2014)

It would be helpful to know the GVWR of your coach and also the axle rating. A 40' 5th wheel can often require a load range G tire. G rated usually go to 3750 lbs. There is one F rated tire that is a solid option...Hankook F19. As for G rated tires consider the Goodyear 614 or the Sailun 637.

Best Wishes!


----------



## C Nash (Dec 8, 2014)

I agree with Len on goig up a tire load range Hollis.  You can bet the rv has the lighest possible due to cost. Seems like the Lts are the most populat choice for 5th wheels. Just do the homework on the rims and i would recomend weighing the rv fully loaded.


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 8, 2014)

well what would be my next  rating level? There are no scales close by to go weigh the 5er. So I will have to guess fully loaded, knowing what the dry weight is and adding 2000 lbs, which may be to high, we carry very little


----------



## Bamaman (Dec 10, 2014)

Tires are a very important subject to any RV'er.  You're correct to be very concerned about the junk Chinese tires that come on virtually every trailer, RV and boat,  made.

I have a 2015 fifth wheel trailer, and I have a set of Bridgestone Duravis R250 ribbed tires ready to go on the trailer.  They're LT-E rated.  They cost me $195 each at Costco after a $70 per set rebate.

The Michelin rib tires are also very popular, however they're quite a bit more expensive.  They appear to be comparable to the Bridgestones in quality.

The Goodyear G614's are top of the line, however they're really, really expensive.  You've also got to make sure you have wheels that'll take a 110 lb. tire pressure.


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 10, 2014)

thanks Bamaman for your input, I will put Michelin on they are just a little more than Bridgestone  but a lot cheaper than G614 RUNNING OVER 300 EACH.


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 11, 2014)

I HAVE 2 AXLES on my 5er
why you ask?


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 11, 2014)

SC CAMPER ARE YOU A SALEMAN? BETTER YET DO YOU SALE TIRES?


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 11, 2014)

OK thanks for the honest reply. I still looking to replace the ones that came on it. I have a friend who put LT tires on his and he is well satisfied and worry free.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 12, 2014)

SCcamper;n125712 said:
			
		

> Even with the newer designed trailers with lighter materials a 40 footer usually has 7000# axles. There are zero LT235/85R16E tires with enough load capacity for those axles even if they have been derated to 6750# or 6850# GAWR each.



Totally agree...with a two-axle @ 7000 tire choices are very limited. I just put new GY 614's on our Alpenlite. $304 at CW before a $25 rebate from GY. Ended up paying $279 each. The Sailun is relatively new to the RV scene and is made in China but with the one big difference of having the U.S. TS169699 and ISO140001 certifications. They are priced in the $150-$170 ea. range.


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 12, 2014)

thanks Steve, I have a 2014 Columbus Palomino, which is now owned by Forest River. The actual length is 39.7 , I just round it up to 40' when talking about it. I will crawl under it and see what the rating is for the axles.. Was the $25 rebate per tire? If so then the tire really not that expensive compared to buying 6 GY 670 for the Motor Home I had.
So I can guess your total cost was just over 1200.00 for 4.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 12, 2014)

H2H1;n125706 said:
			
		

> well what would be my next rating level? There are no scales close by to go weigh the 5er. So I will have to guess fully loaded, knowing what the dry weight is and adding 2000 lbs, which may be to high, we carry very little



Rather than dry weight perhaps you could look at the placard for the GVWR of the coach. Even though it sounds like you have no intentions of loading it to the maximum it will help give you a good idea of the appropriate tire to use.


Couldn't find a chart for F and G rated but...F go to 3330 and G's go to 3750 I believe (max pressure).


----------



## Steve H (Dec 12, 2014)

H2H1;n125719 said:
			
		

> thanks Steve, I have a 2014 Columbus Palomino, which is now owned by Forest River. The actual length is 39.7 , I just round it up to 40' when talking about it. I will crawl under it and see what the rating is for the axles.. Was the $25 rebate per tire? If so then the tire really not that expensive compared to buying 6 GY 670 for the Motor Home I had.
> So I can guess your total cost was just over 1200.00 for 4.



That is correct. The rebate was good for each tire. Not sure how long they were doing that but GY often runs promos like that.

PS Awesome rig...no doubt you will really enjoy it for many years to come!

Best Wishes!


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 12, 2014)

OK let see what I have. I bet I don't have 3200 lbs. loaded in it.
.
dry weigh 12,593lbs
cargo weigh not to exceed 3250 lbs.
tires ST 235/80r/16E----80 psi
GAWR  front 7000lbs
             rear  7000lbs
GVWR 15910 lbs.
Now with all this info would GY614 work at 80 psi or do they require 110 psi
OR will Michelin same size work just a well as the 614?


----------



## Steve H (Dec 12, 2014)

Don't think I would run the 614's at 80 psi. This chart is from GY. The next to the bottom row shows PSI for the RST 614 235/85/16. At 80 PSI it looks like you are in the E rated tire range. Besides I think you might have some uneven wear issues at 80. I have heard of people running the G rated tires at 90 though. With your weights, I would suggest a G rated tire...at least that is what I would use! I know little about the Michelin so can't really comment about it.


----------



## C Nash (Dec 12, 2014)

Hollis i have to agree with SCcamper on this. If the axles are 7k with the ST 235/80/16E (I dont see a 80) in the chart at 15910 lbs they would be way overloaded.  Know you will not be at that weight but even at the dry weight you are right at the limit.  I may be figuering wrong LOL


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 12, 2014)

would you care to explain DOT violation. I really need to know if my 5er has the right axles under it vs the correct tire size. Thanks to both of you guys for all the infromation you are given


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2014)

Hollis , I know u prolly won't agree with me on this ,, but i have seen alot of 5ers and tts with under rated axles ,, i think they use what they have laying around to cut cost ,,, and sorry to say FR is one of them ,, but dnt get me wrong i am not knocking anything ,, just saying ck the axle weight ,, u can do this by see what the diameter of the spindle is and also cking the bearing part numbers ,, u would not believe the under rated axles i have seen ,,, but JMO ,, u do what u want


----------



## C Nash (Dec 12, 2014)

Hollis i don't know if the Department Of transportation gets involved in this or not.   By the specs or the way i read them they are ok for the unloaded weight of your 5th wheel but not for hardly anything loaded.  You could check with your DOT to see if they regulate this.  If so hmmmmm


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 12, 2014)

guys rest assure I will have the DOT to look into this as it may be a very real safety factor.


----------



## JustinJohnson (Dec 16, 2014)

I agree for long distance safety is an important. I have a 2008 Class A RV. I have replaced tires (Size : 245/70R x 19.5F) last Week with a cost $280 each.


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 16, 2014)

Justin that is a great price for tires for a CLASS A Motor Home. When I replaced mine they was over 2500.00. BTW what is the name brand you put on it?


----------



## C Nash (Dec 16, 2014)

Justin I would also like to know which tires you got for 180.  Hope you didn't get them from camping World? If so, you better check what they sold you.


----------



## PatStab (Dec 23, 2014)

I deleted this, just reread and realize it was a 5ver and not motorhomes.


----------

